# Forum goes non responding



## miniman (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone else having problems with the forum hanging occassionally when you change pages. It is happening once daily at least at the moment with me and only on DC.
I click on a thread title, or menu button or page number - it starts loading and then just freezes. When I try to close IE, it comes up as IE is not responding and I have to force it closed. I then open up IE again and the forum behaves perfectly. I have only noticed it since the last upgrades.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

I have this happen all the time, pretty much three times/week, but only with this forum.
My fix is to unplug my router, wait a few seconds and plug it back in. That seems to fix the problem no matter which computer I am on.
I don't know why, but it works. BTW, I get the message, Page cannot be displayed. Then when I click on the back button it hangs again.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2008)

Two to three times per day.........


----------



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't seem to have that problem at all...


----------



## *amy* (Dec 9, 2008)

miniman said:


> Anyone else having problems with the forum hanging occassionally when you change pages. It is happening once daily at least at the moment with me and only on DC.
> I click on a thread title, or menu button or page number - it starts loading and then just freezes. When I try to close IE, it comes up as IE is not responding and I have to force it closed. I then open up IE again and the forum behaves perfectly. I have only noticed it since the last upgrades.


 
Mini, I'm no computer expert, but have encountered the freezing up prob.- "Not Responding" everywhere. Don't know what version of Windows you have, but you could try clicking on Tools, Internet options, & delete Temporary files. You might also try Ad-aware, & run that, as well as Ccleaner. I have encountered script-error pop ups as well. (In my case, I may have a corrupt Windows program, or the modem may or may not be functioning properly - very slow loading etc. Having the cable co come out & resolve same.) Try cleaning up your puter first & see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## miniman (Dec 9, 2008)

Amy 
My DW is a computer engineer and the computer is kept pretty clear. This issue is also only with DC, so would imply the error is somewhere in that link rather than on my computer.


----------



## Lisar (Dec 9, 2008)

I had it happen once yesterday but just thought it was my pc or something


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2008)

I would recommend clicking on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of this (or any DC page) and reporting the problem that way. you can submit a ticket to our help desk and our tech people can take a look and see if they can figure out what is going on. Try to give as much information as possible when submitting your ticket.


----------



## miniman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks GB, I was sort trying to find out if it was just me. I will do that.


----------



## GB (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks miniman. Anyone else who is having this probably should do the same. The more tickets they see for the same problem the more attention it usually gets.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 9, 2008)

The squeaky wheel.....


----------

